# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  على الشارع ......    !!!!!!

## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
_فنان غريب_
_مرة روعة_  

** 
** 
**
** 
** 
** 
** 
**
** 
**
** 
** 
**
** 
** 
** 
*.*  


**

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااااو
ماشاء الله
عن جد فنان رائع
الرسمة روعة مرررررررة
بس لو امشي فوقها 
يدور راسي واطيح
هههههههههههه
الله يعطيك العافية المواليه على الطرح الحلو ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## موالية حيدر

> وااااااااااااو
> 
> ماشاء الله
> عن جد فنان رائع
> الرسمة روعة مرررررررة
> بس لو امشي فوقها 
> يدور راسي واطيح
> هههههههههههه
> الله يعطيك العافية المواليه على الطرح الحلو ..
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 



*سلامة راسش من الدوران ..*
*غلاتووووووو*
*شو رأيك تغمضي وغنت ماشية ... !!!*
*بس حذارِ من التصدم بالآدميين....*
*لكِ الشكر والشكر الجزيل ..*
*ع هيك مشي ...* 
*هنا ....*

----------


## انوار الضحى

واااااااااااااااو 
من جد روووووووووووووعة 
يسلمووووووووو غاليتي 
تحياتي...............

----------


## موالية حيدر

> واااااااااااااااو 
> من جد روووووووووووووعة 
> يسلمووووووووو غاليتي 
> تحياتي...............





 
*دامت السلامة فالكِ حبيبتي* 

*وانتبهي وإنت ماشية لا  ..*
*يدور راسش * 
*غلاتووووووووو*

----------


## رنيم الحب

عجيـــــــــب .. 
فن يفوووق الابـــــــــداااع 
لكن ما أتخيل نفسي أمشي .. 
كان أطيح من كثر مايدور رااسي 

يسلموو على الصور الرووعـــــــة .. 
تحياااتي ..

----------


## موالية حيدر

> عجيـــــــــب .. 
> فن يفوووق الابـــــــــداااع 
> لكن ما أتخيل نفسي أمشي .. 
> كان أطيح من كثر مايدور رااسي 
> 
> يسلموو على الصور الرووعـــــــة .. 
> تحياااتي ..





*دمت سالمة غاليتي ..   رنيم ..*
*أصلاٍ يكفيني مرورج  ع هالشارع ..*
*والمشي لاحق عليه ...*
*من شان ما يدور راسش ..*
*سلامتك وسلامة راسش ..*
*يالوردة   !!!*

----------


## تحطيم كول

روووووووووووووووووعه تسلمي

----------


## ليلاس

*ماشاء الله ..*

*فنان مبدع ..*

*يسلمووووا ع الطرح .*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
_تحطيم_ 
_ليلاس_ 

*مروركما أروع من هالشارع ...*
*لا خلا ولا عدم  !!!*
*دمتما  بود   !!*

----------


## حنين الايام

روعه يسلموا

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

ماشاء الله على الرسم الرسم خيال (يشبه رسمي تماما سبحان الله ****يخلق من الرسم أربعين  ^ـــ^

تسلمي خية على النقل الموفق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم|~
وربي شي فزيع ..!
مبدع ||
بسس الرسسسسمة كأن تخوف لو يتهيئ ليي ...!!~
يسلمو خيه 
"موالية حيدر ..~

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## عنيده

_شي حلووو بس يخوووف .._

_يسلموو .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لو امشي في هالشارع كان بيدور راسي واحس اني بطيح داخل خخخ 

بس ماشاء الله فن ولا اروع 


يعطيك العافيه 
موفقه دوم*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------

